# A few comments about FCtF...



## Lisa Nadazdy (Sep 9, 2002)

After reading this through, I felt that although there were a number of good ideas, it doesn't feel quite.... complete.

Some thoughts:

A recommended Class list would have been helpful, although I think I figure the Fighter, Rogue, and most of the magic classes from the Players Handbook work well.  The 'Living Weapon' Class from Fading Suns d20 makes a better foundation for a martial arts type character, but the Monk will do in a pinch.

Modified weapons proficiancies would have been useful (I cannabalized the proficiancies from CoC d20), as well as recommended proficiancies for which class.  Same goes with armor.  Customized skills would need to go with this as well.

A customized hit point system would have been nice, but that's just a suggestion.  The D&D hit point system doesn't seem very 'comic-bookish' to me. Maybe borrowing something from Omega World d20 might be in order...

A recommended list of Feats and skills I think should be added, as skills appropriate to a fantasy world does not work well in the modern world.

Other than this (much of which I can tinker with myself), I don't have a serious gripe.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 9, 2002)

I get what you're saying - but doing all that basically makes it a D20 game, not a supplement.  We could recommend a bunch of modern day skills, for example, and then find that people wanted to play it in a medieval setting; or we could recommend a heroic HP system, only to find that poeple wanted to runa gritty Cthulhu-esque campaign.  This way, all those rules arre taken from your base game and 4C2F ha only one purpose: to introduce superpowers.


----------

